# Neanderthal estinti per gli occhi troppo grandi.



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Ho letto sta notizia e mi sono messa a e ridere.

http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...occhi_troppo_grandi-54483691/1/?ref=HRESS-1#3

Praticamente i neanderthal si sono estinti perchè avevano gli occhi troppo grossi, e poi leggendo si parla di lobi frontali più o meno sviluppati.
Io tirerei un pugno a chi ha scritto sta "stronzata"
"Stronzata" perchè ovviamente i nea si sono estinti per una forma deficitaria di qualcosa, e sicuramente era un mix di cose, considerato che erano ominidi tanto quanto noi sapiens ma:
Noi eravamo più aggressivi.
Più organizzati.
Più mangiatori di carne e soprattutto più cacciatori.
Anche fisicamente eravamo più "snelli" e quindi più agili.
Più un sacco di altro cose che mi sembra inutile elencare.
Faccio la regina dei motel mica l'insegnate di storia.


Però dire che i nea si sono estinti per gli occhi grandi e quindi c'era poco posto per "cervello" mi fa davvero incazzare.


Non ve ne frega un cazzo ma mi andava di aprirci un 3d.


:blank:


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Marzo 2013)

Ma che estinti.

Sono tra noi, li vedo tutti i giorni.....


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma che estinti.
> 
> Sono tra noi,* li vedo tutti i giorni.*....



pure io, ma seguiamo il dogma dell'estinzione dai..

Che sballo però se non si fossero estinti.
Eravamo come star trek

due razze umane.


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma che estinti.
> 
> Sono tra noi, li vedo tutti i giorni.....


quanto hai ragione!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

Nea.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nea.


è troppo lungo.
mi rompo le palle a scriverlo tutto.

devo scriverlo tutto?


----------



## Scarlett (13 Marzo 2013)

Beh..se è per questo tempo fa avevano anche detto che si erano estinti perchè avevano pochi amici... (http://italian.ruvr.ru/2013_03_13/Luomo-di-Neanderthal-si-e-estinto-perche-aveva-pochi-amici/)
insomma..occhioni grandi, buoni e paciocconi e con pochi amici...

Ragazzi, sono una Neanderthal..
si spiegherebbe anche il mio motivo della mia singletudine


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Sei esperta? Ma ci sono studi genetici che escludono che ci siamo uniti?


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei esperta? *Ma ci sono studi genetici *che escludono che ci siamo uniti?


si.
due razze diverse umanoidi che hanno vissuto benissimo finchè non si sono incontrate.
poi con le migrazioni siamo venuti a contatto e loro.
e loro si sono estinti.
sembra comunque che le interazioni nea e sapiens non fossero fertili e comunque eravamo molto diversi quindi i nea erano poco attrattivi per noi sapiens.
Loro erano più tozzi e " scimmieschi"  e meno abili.

Non si è ancora capito perchè loro si sono estinti e noi no, ma sembra proprio che abbiamo fatto un genocidio.
Noi.


----------



## Scarlett (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei esperta? Ma ci sono studi genetici che escludono che ci siamo uniti?


No anzi, secondo me è la tesi più accreditata, quella che da generaz a generaz di accoppiamenti fra sapiens e nea, il genome dei nea (che erano molto meno numerosi) si sia disperso in quello dei sapiens che hanno assorbito il loro DNA nel nostro..


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

da un articolo del corriere

http://www.koimano.com/articolo.asp?id=97


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si.
> due razze diverse umanoidi che hanno vissuto benissimo finchè non si sono incontrate.
> poi con le migrazioni siamo venuti a contatto e loro.
> e loro si sono estinti.
> ...


Questo lo so. Ma chiedevo di studi genetici. Ci sono resti sufficienti dei neanderthaliani (nostri credo di sì ) per un confronto del dna?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è troppo lungo.
> mi rompo le palle a scriverlo tutto.
> 
> devo scriverlo tutto?


ctrl+c/ctrl+v


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> da un articolo del corriere
> 
> http://www.koimano.com/articolo.asp?id=97


Grazie! :up:


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ctrl+c/ctrl+v





ho I ditini inchiavicati


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma che estinti.
> 
> Sono tra noi, li vedo tutti i giorni.....


purtroppo. Anche troppi.


----------



## Eretteo (14 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho letto sta notizia e mi sono messa a e ridere.
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...occhi_troppo_grandi-54483691/1/?ref=HRESS-1#3
> 
> ...



Sarebbe fin troppo facile fare della basilare ironia sul fatto che certe testate giornalistiche si avventurino nei meandri di materie che non potrebbero essere piu' distanti dalle loro sfere di competenza.
Non che si dubiti che chi ha scritto l'articolo avrebbe preferito fare una recensione sull'analisi necroscopica del primo fegato di Larry Hagman,o sulle giunture delle ginocchia del Prof. Proctor,ma bisogna ancge considerare l'ironia insita nel fatto che  prodursi in un copia e incolla di una cagata epocale libera il messaggero della responsabilita' dell'enunciazione,perche' si sa che ambasciator non porta pena,il peso della dichiarazione di guerra dovrebbe ricadere sulle spalle di chi la guerra l'ha dichiarata.
Sui poveri Neanderthal i piu' colossali ignoranti han perso il loro tempo scrivendo puttanate tanto monumentali,quanto basate sul nulla eterno che albbergava nei loro teschi (quelli dei giornalisti,ovvio,mica mi riferivo ai Neanderthal...).
Prima si ipotizzava che fossero debolucci,ed invece erano dei Maciste.
Poi che avessero sempre il raffreddore perche' avevano il nasone schiacciato,altra minchiata assurda ed indimostrabile.
Poi che non fossero in grado di parlare,ma solo emettere dei versi gutturali da scimmioni.....ed invece han trovato i resti di una gola di Neanderthal che dimostrano che potevano parlare come noi.
Poi che fossero dei cannibali,non si sa basandosi su chissa' cosa.....e come se non ci fossero ancora oggi dei sapiens sapiens che lo sono.
Poi che non potessero evolvere perche' vivevano in piccoli villaggi.......come se ci fossero resti di ipotetiche citta' in cui avrebbero potuto vivere 50.000 anni fa.....le piu' antiche che ufficialmente conosciamo non vanno piu' in la' della decina di migliaia di anni,ovvero il periodo successivo all'ultima catastrofe planetaria che abbia coinvolto il nostro pianeta....ma certo giornalismo d'oggi e' cosi';chi meno ne sa,piu' parli.


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Sarebbe fin troppo facile fare della basilare ironia sul fatto che certe testate giornalistiche si avventurino nei meandri di materie che non potrebbero essere piu' distanti dalle loro sfere di competenza.
> Non che si dubiti che chi ha scritto l'articolo avrebbe preferito fare una recensione sull'analisi necroscopica del primo fegato di Larry Hagman,o sulle giunture delle ginocchia del Prof. Proctor,ma bisogna ancge considerare l'ironia insita nel fatto che  prodursi in un copia e incolla di una cagata epocale libera il messaggero della responsabilita' dell'enunciazione,perche' si sa che ambasciator non porta pena,il peso della dichiarazione di guerra dovrebbe ricadere sulle spalle di chi la guerra l'ha dichiarata.
> Sui poveri Neanderthal i piu' colossali ignoranti han perso il loro tempo scrivendo puttanate tanto monumentali,quanto basate sul nulla eterno che albbergava nei loro teschi (quelli dei giornalisti,ovvio,mica mi riferivo ai Neanderthal...).
> Prima si ipotizzava che fossero debolucci,ed invece erano dei Maciste.
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl:

hai ragione. Ne ho lette di tutti i colori sull'estinzione dei nea, davvero di tutti i colori.
Personalmente credo che loro abbiamo perso la battaglia evolutiva per un sacco di cose, più che altro per la poco adattabilità all'ambiente esterno che mutava e loro non riuscivano ad adattarsi abbastanza velocemente e noi eravamo più sgamati, molto più sgamati.

Insomma.
Io credo che li abbiamo fatti estinguere noi. Vedo un lento massacro primordiale.
Mi piace anche pensare che se non ci fossimo incontrati, o lo avessimo fatto più tardi, loro ci sarebbero ancora.
Tu quale credi sia stata la causa preponderante per la loro estinzione?
Il nostro massacro o più che altro la lenta reazione all'ambiente esterno?


----------

